# Bye bye Cabbage!



## hanhan (Aug 18, 2006)

Just got a call from the vets about my li'l leo Cabbage. She has been in the vets for almost 2 weeks trying to treat an eye infection but it was getting more severe despite antibiotics and feeding her high calorific food. This morning her tail came off and we called it a day. 

Thanks to the vets who did all they could but they were defeated.

RIP Cabbage! 

Han


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

RIP lil leo xxx


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

r.i.p cabbage (great name)


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

R.I.P lil cabbage


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

RIP, Little Cabbage


----------



## zirliz (Nov 15, 2006)

Poor cabbage we used to called a teacher savage the cabbage,
sorry for your loss


----------



## hanhan (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your lovely replies!

She was a cute little thing, so timid and chilled out, atleast I have the comfort that we did all we could and didn't let her suffer any longer, it's been such a bad year as this is the second I've has to be put to sleep because of health probs, roll on 2008!


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear that !!!


----------



## cupcake.1978 (Aug 14, 2007)

RIP Cabbage.


----------

